
The Sorry State of Android Fragmentation: An Example to Understand - tangue
http://www.xda-developers.com/the-sorry-state-of-android-fragmentation/
======
smt88
The fragmentation of Windows and Linux desktop must be ever worse. This is a
problem that can be solved with proper OS support and truly abstracting the
fragmentation away at the SDK level. Google just seems to be much worse at
this than the rest of the major platform vendors.

